# How much hours did you played the same game without stopping?



## tahtah (Sep 2, 2008)

How much hours did you played the same game without stopping?
Mine was like 23 hours of Brawl!


----------



## Lloyd14 (Sep 2, 2008)

I played Brawl for like 36 hours with eating and going to the toilet.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 2, 2008)

I have played a full 2 day marathon of Mario Galaxy when it came out lol. Went to the toilet infrequently lol and ate very little. Let's just say I had a pretty good sleep after I got all the stars.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 2, 2008)

8hrs of burnout 3: takedown.


----------



## Herasy (Sep 2, 2008)

I just got done doing an entire first playthrough of Iji, violent mode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Took me about 7 hours (Exploration is fuuuun)


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the longest I have played was probably RuneScape for about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

7 hours of halo 3. 6pm 'till 1am.

Yeah....i have no life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				tahtah said:
			
		

> How much hours did you played the same game without stopping?
> Mine was like 23 hours of Brawl!



oh crap i take my statement back.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the longest I've ever played one game was about 15 hours, when Super Smash Bros Brawl came out in Japan. God, I'll never forget having it so early. T.T


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 2, 2008)

You guys are game freak.


----------



## Mars (Sep 2, 2008)

I concur. I have probably played around 4 hours of so of Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 2, 2008)

8 hours of WoW straight.


----------



## User200 (Sep 2, 2008)

5 days strait.. Arc the lad.. beat it with all the alt ending and different characters.. beastery filled and whatever else the extras had.. >.> started the day i graduated high school


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 2, 2008)

3 days straight on Wind Waker..


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> You guys are game freakS.



Because we play games for long periods of time? I'm pretty sure a good amount people who play games have done that. That doesn't neccessarily make us "game freaks" does it? xD It just means we like to play a lot.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2008)

Dunno, I think GTA SA for 6 hours straight.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't believe I've ever gone over 30 hours or so.


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2008)

No later than 3-4 hours on Halo


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> 3 days straight on Wind Waker..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In conclusion:
We're gamers.


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> No later than 3-4 hours on Halo



Halo 3?


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 2, 2008)

my longest was also on Halo 3. Had a few friends over, plugged 2 XBOX 360's to 2 T.V's and system linked them.. played through the whole game in one sit in. Game started at about 8 at night, and ended the next morning at around 6:30.. everyone was excited during the last level! we took a break at about 1:30 a.m. and went to Jack in the Box 24 HOURS OPEN FTW!


----------



## fristi (Sep 2, 2008)

uuuh..

my longest was 25 hours halo 3 multiplayer xbox

COOL game


----------



## Joey90 (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably 5-6 hours on various games, any more than that just gets brain hurty.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 2, 2008)

longest 5-7hrs back in the days with pokemon ruby when I first got it, I almost got all badges in one sittting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also did something like that with pokemon diamond (I even preordered that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
EDOT: ZOMG, 30hours? FUCK NO!


----------



## mad567 (Sep 2, 2008)

4 to 5 hours on Super smash brawl


----------



## The Teej (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh, good topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think mine would have to be about 24 hours, when Smackdown 5 for the PS2 came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the second longest after that would have to be 8 hours on Twilight Princess for Wii, I got up at 9, turned on the Wii, and played until 7pm, straight. I had no one to bug me, or look after, etc. I took about a total of 20 minutes break throughout the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also had two big bottles of pepsi right by my chair too - no need to get out of the chair!


----------



## Anakir (Sep 2, 2008)

10 hours of Super Smash Bros. MELEE. I miss those days where my friends come over after school to play Melee for hours and hours..


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 2, 2008)

I played Beyond Good and Evil all the way through in one sitting. Took me like, 10-12 hours or something like that. Need...sequel....


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

Managed 8 hours on final fantasy IV


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably 3-4 hours on some FPS on Steam. 
or maybe LAN Warcraft

But I did get an hour of Counter-Strike/Team Fortress Classic every day at school last year.


----------



## JPH (Sep 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, the original Halo on the Xbox.

I've just remembered I've played the GBA Harvest Moon to death one day at my grandmothers (at least six hours, as I sat inside the house from noon until dark). Man...what a great game


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 3, 2008)

It depends, multiplayer offline, about 3 to 4 hours, if the group is entertained. Online About 2 to 3 hours, as long as I'm winning. 

Single player online 2 hours at the most.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 3, 2008)

My most would probably be 10hr. And game was COD4 for ps3.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 3, 2008)

6 hours of Guilty gear XX: Accent Core................


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 3, 2008)

Well on the DS, probably 5-6 hours. Pokemon =D
Online probably.. 3-4, MapleStory.


----------



## Lametta (Sep 3, 2008)

Once I played Final Fantasy VII (PSX) for 5 hours, I was near the end and I was very curious for the ending


----------



## dresteve3000 (Sep 3, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4 after snake repeatedly told me to take a break. 6 hours!


----------



## acoustic.digital (Sep 3, 2008)

oooh awesome topic.

my most unusual gaming night was 18 hrs of NES tetris, without a break. I fell asleep with the controller in my hands lol.

But there are some really good games that I've played in extensive sessions. like phoenix wright. I played it for 12 hrs on a plane ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also played a lot of wc III and morrowind... Whne those games came out, I pretty much did nothing else than playing those games.


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2008)

About 4 hours on Zelda Wind Waker. But on the computer maybe like a day (10 hours.)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 3, 2008)

TWEWY took me exactly 3 days...
The game that took the second longest is MP:H 20 hours on story, another 40 hours on WiFi and around about 2 hours on local wireless. Thats on my (U) copy.

Longest, Boktai 2 took me 6 months to complete because of its hard puzzles. And I took 99+ hours alone from the puzzles in the stupid church, on the brighter side, I became lavel 99 with all weapons and level 70/ish killing Boks and Crimson Boks.


----------



## lavachoke (Sep 3, 2008)

I played Simfarm and Simtower another time for 4-5 hours straight a long time ago when it was first released on PC.  Some sim games were very addicting.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Sep 3, 2008)

Tetris on the brick GB, 3 days straight. I did go trough quite a few batteries.


----------



## Banger (Sep 3, 2008)

Id say about 8 hours, usually after that I have to eat or use the bathroom or both.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 3, 2008)

Castle crashers,5 hours.


Though Im sure I played alot more on Pokemon silver.


----------



## natkoden (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it was 8hs of Guild Wars Prophecies... it was the first day so...


----------



## Banger (Sep 3, 2008)

How much hours did you spend in English class? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry could not help myself. 

Once me and a friend took turns playing Cruisin' USA, burned out the game shark that we foolishly had plugged in aswell. Was on for about 24 hours?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Many many games have eaten up my time but the last one was last years Puzzle Quest. played it none stop for several hours.  Would have played more if my woman hadn't come home from work.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 17, 2008)

WoW & D2 far too long...


----------



## WildWon (Sep 17, 2008)

Smash Brothers Brawl is the most recent of HOURS of straight play. Did a midnite release, picked it up, got home at 12:30am, plugged it in, and had a 16hr play session with Wife® and 3 other friends. We just passed controllers around and beat the Story Mode on hard, first run.

Yup, thats right, on my most recent, longest straight play session, Wife® was right there doing it to. I win.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2008)

marathon sessions are the norm for me it seems (be it TV shows/films or games).

If we are talking continuous, it rarely gets over 13 hours online or offline, single or multiplayer. RPGs and the like offline but online it is usual some form of shooting game (some of the big battles take hours and breaking up a good team)

With small breaks for sleep then it gets a bit worse. Good for testing out new machines though.

With friends taking turns it is worse still. GTA on the PS2. Friday we vanish early, next thing I know I am staggering back Sunday night.

With friends and multiplayer (and the occasional bit of sleep - got this one hour sleep thing down) then 60 hours has been known. Heavily modded team based shooters with a few bots and massive maps....... good times.

Usually all done with nothing stronger than chocolate spread (coke (as in cola) keeps me up for hours and stuff like red bull could probably revive me if I was dead).

And just because I can, board games have taken a fair hammering as well.

All this being said I have never decided to pee into a bottle or something (or worse a catheter*) like some people I have seen/known.
*seriously, voluntarily (as in with no medical basis whatsoever) had a catheter inserted so as to play games.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 17, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> marathon sessions are the norm for me it seems (be it TV shows/films or games).
> 
> If we are talking continuous, it rarely gets over 13 hours online or offline, single or multiplayer. RPGs and the like offline but online it is usual some form of shooting game (some of the big battles take hours and breaking up a good team)
> 
> ...



How the hell can you play 12 hours one game?
And especially a shooter, after 1 hour I'm just sick of it for about 4 hours.
Like CoD2/4 and UT3, after 1 hour I just find it boring.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 17, 2008)

i did 8 hour session on gba emulators for Top, summon night 1, ff4,6 and premier manager


----------



## Homayoon (Sep 17, 2008)

Legend Of Zelda : Twilight Princess          13Hours Non-stop


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 17, 2008)

Without getting up, 8 hours of brawl. With getting up like eating a going to the bathroom, probably like 12 hours of mmorpgs for the pc


----------



## Dwight (Sep 17, 2008)

Lets see...
I usually only play video games for longer an hour straight with friends, but we usually rotate games very frequently.
I guess it would have to be one of my many all night Star Craft marathons with my pals. Probably 10-12 hours.
Either that or playing doubles in Halo 3 all night with friends as well.


----------



## TGBoy (Sep 17, 2008)

9 hours - Captain Tsubasa Vol 2 NES


----------



## Zanonymous (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't count some games of how long I've played them, but I know I've played Brawl all day for around 10 hours back when I got it, and maybe there were a few other times I played all day, but I've played more as the years go by cause my parents don't care as much..sometime after I've moved out I'll play FFIX from start to finish without stopping...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2008)

7pm - 10am... thats... 15 hours if I don't suck at counting.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 18, 2008)

I borrowed my friends ps3 while he was on vacation and I played MGS4 for 12 or so hours.
I finished the game the following day in 9 hours.


----------



## Giangsta (Sep 18, 2008)

Star Ocean: Till the End of Time on the Ps2 for 11 hrs when i first got it. Damn, dunno why i was so sucked into that game ahahha

I made it to the end boss in no time and my save got screwed up


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 21, 2008)

7 hours and a half for me, Xenosaga III: Also sprach Zarathustra. I just couldn't stop it, the gameplay was so addicting and the graphics so nice...


----------



## Trolly (Sep 21, 2008)

Whoa, I love games and I can't play as long as you guys have. I just get bored/grumpy/lazy after spending ages on one game. I probably haven't played any more than 10 hours in one go, maybe not even that.


----------



## Miles (Sep 21, 2008)

I beat KH2 when it came out in less than 24 hours.
I beat MGS4 the day it came out in less than 24 hours.
I also beat MGS3 the day it came out, and later on played through it again without stopping for 17 hours.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah, now I think about it, Pokemon Yellow/Silver must have kept me entertained for at least 8 hours in a row once.


----------



## that1dude (Sep 21, 2008)

4 hours on megaman legends.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 21, 2008)

i played wii sports for 5hs straight after i got home from the launch, with no sleep.
same here with old school pokemon red 8+
i beat galaxy on the launch day, 14+hr
countless days screwing around in oblivion and getting 1250/1250

i wont go beyond 10hr on any game anymore. Ive learned the wonder of savepoints.


----------



## superdude (Sep 21, 2008)

4-5 hours transformers decepticons... star wars the focre unleased (getting everything on both)


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 21, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ah, now I think about it, Pokemon Yellow/Silver must have kept me entertained for at least 8 hours in a row once.



I did the same with red/yellow/gold my brother had blue/yellow/silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stopped playing pokemon games entirely after that, d/l'd an emulator on my computer and restarted red for fun


----------



## javad (Sep 22, 2008)

when i was young i was left with my grand mother and she also kept so i had to play a game so i palyed final fantasy 1 and 2 dawn of souls which i had bought, i spent A WHOLE MONTH


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 22, 2008)

I played Brawl for like, 27 hours when I first got it.  My eyes hurt after that :b


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Guitar Hero: Aerosmith - played it for 5 hours straight (without the 30 min break every 2 hours)
Pokemon "Green" which turned out to be Pokemon Blue pretending to be an Eng version of Green - 7 hours. I played from beginning till the 6th gym.
Scooby Doo GBA game - played it for 5 hours straight. Started and finished.
Digimon World 2 for PS1 - played it 10 hours straight on xmas. That was the only time where I am allowed to play 24/7. Good thing I know my limits.

I don't really go past 6 PM when it comes to playing consoles. I just got used to the 3 hour limit to play my PS1. That rule lasted for 4 years. 

Also when I was a kid and DDR was the Wii Fit in 2000, me and la familia will play it 3 hours straight. A lot of tubthumping from me.


----------



## Prime (Sep 22, 2008)

javad said:
			
		

> when i was young i was left with my grand mother and she also kept so i had to play a game so i palyed final fantasy 1 and 2 dawn of souls which i had bought, i spent A WHOLE MONTH



We are talking about non-stop gaming. As in taking no breaks.

There is no way you play a game for a whole month without stoping. You'd be dead.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 22, 2008)

mines was final fantasy X for the PS2 i play it for like 24-25 hour before i went to sleep


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 23, 2008)

I played through the first Golden Sun in one playthrough, transfered my stats over to the lost age and got all the way to jupiter lighthouse. Not sure ow many hours that was. At least 20.


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2008)

*PSO v2*, heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


5 1/2 days.
(With bathroom breaks and fooding while running around the lobbies.)

Ever since that happened, I vowed never to spend longer than 3 hours on a game.
(Occasionally has been broken up to 5 hours... :/)


----------



## nephdj (Sep 23, 2008)

well in last 5 years:

pokemon pearl - 9hours
cod4 - about 8hours on hardened in SP
FEAR - both expanions i played start to finish in 1 go.. about 7hours each
Spore - played for about 7hours, just having fun before i got to the space age.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 23, 2008)

hmm TWEWY = 4 hours
final fantasy crystal chronicles rof = 3 hours
phantom hourglass= 4.5 hours approx


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 1, 2008)

6 hours, I'm not that hardcore, and my dad told me to stop.


----------



## DeathBringer (Oct 2, 2008)

i tink i played hard truck 18 wheels of steel for about 6.5 hours.


lol my comp was like dead.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Oct 2, 2008)

Need for Speed Underground, 7 hours, PS2 was burning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 2, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3 I played around 9 hours once, can't remember many other recent stuff...several times I have wasted hours on handheld stuff. I need more free time, and my parents to be gone..I'd play FF IX straight from start to finish until I beat it again..


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh man... I don't remember exactly but easily 6 hours. I get so caught up sometimes lol Pretty sure one was Phantom Hourglass... Crystal Chronicles... and I remember I played Phoenix Wright/Apollo Justice so very much... but it depends on whether or not I'm in school/how much homework I've got.


----------



## ryan (Oct 2, 2008)

At least 36 hours. Back in the day when I was addicted to Diablo 2 I easily spent days at a time of my summer playing on Battle.net.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2008)

i could play soma bringer for 2 days continuosly if no one is there to stop me


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

Owait. I forgot about MMOs... Egh, 16... Maybe more... but I'm not too bad now! ... Mainly 'cos I don't have anyone to play with


----------



## Bake (Oct 2, 2008)

10 hours of FFX.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 3, 2008)

13 hours of TF2 achievement hunting. With eating and going to the bathroom, of course.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 3, 2008)

23:42:16


----------



## chalupa (Oct 3, 2008)

40 hours of the world ends with you


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 3, 2008)

about 6 hours of Phoenix Wright and frustration xD


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

I went to a gaming marathon here in New Zealand ,

There was a huge choice of games,

But i chose So i couldnt just play one! (as there were many and many cosoles and games to schose from) ...

So i played many games and cosoles, the marathon was about 2 and a half days long,They provided nice food and we also had tents and mattreses set up and there were like 200 people there!


It was awsome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And now days i am a huge fan of Counter Strike Source STeam!

I played like 8 hours yesterday... lol


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 3, 2008)

I use to play more when I was younger, not as much now.  

Eye of the Beholder - Amiga 14 hours straight.

Xenon 2 - 2 player game - Amiga - about 12 hours straight.

Civilization - many a 8 hours straight.

Street Fighter 2 - many a 8 hour straight.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think I really have a record. It was around 16 hours with a few games like pokemon, neverwinter nights, and WoW.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 3, 2008)

I played Rome Total War from 9 AM to around 7 PM back when i first got it. This was for about a week too.


----------



## Sendoh (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, and I thought I was hardcore when I played Maplestory from 7am - 10pm everyday for a month.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

no idea, at least 10 hours though.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 4, 2008)

not really sure but i have had sessions around 5 hours at a time or more of cod4


----------



## Jerme (Oct 4, 2008)

the longest time i ever played a game was 1 year, though i had to go to sleep, eat, take a piss and a shit, clean the house, etc


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 4, 2008)

I spent 3 days straight on Ragnarök Online. Boy, was I worn out. But at least it was worth it.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 4, 2008)

I basically stayed up for 4 days leveling a shammy on world of warcraft. Everyone who logged on what say "wtf your still up, go to bed" I have played for days like that with final fantasy lots of times also. I'm fed up with my sleep pattern though I find it hard falling asleep so end up staying up for days at a time.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 5, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> not really sure but i have had sessions around 5 hours at a time or more of cod4


Your username is my name!

anyway
I've played doom 3 for like 3 hours on one fucking mission.
I'm 10
I'm going to write that in my sig


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2008)

8 hours straight to beat NFS Carbon, start to finish.  Yeah I noob.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably the longest I played was 6-8 hrs playing Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney. I was at my sister's house and I was bored so...


----------



## Seven (Oct 5, 2008)

About 9? 11? hours on Persona 3, during Christmas break.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I basically stayed up for 4 days leveling a shammy on world of warcraft. Everyone who logged on what say "wtf your still up, go to bed" I have played for days like that with final fantasy lots of times also. I'm fed up with my sleep pattern though I find it hard falling asleep so end up staying up for days at a time.



Where do you keep getting that energy from then?
I would just fall asleep behind my PC!


----------



## drizzt8886 (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to stay up 2 or 3 days for rpg's and strategy games back when I was little. Last time I stayed up for two days was on endless ocean. Which is almost impossible with the songs that play on that game. I'll probably stay up for two or three days with Fable II also.


----------

